# Image URLs automatically turning into images?



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

When and why did this happen? It's driving me nuts - I just want to paste in a LINK to an image, I don't want it to actually turn into an image. 

How can I disable this automatic add of the MEDIA tag when I want to display the URL?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Never mind, I figured it out. You have to use a URL tag crafted so that the text for the tag is the same as the URL itself.


----------

